# Zenith - This Does Not Look Right



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

have a look at the balance wheel. am I seeing a gap?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks like it ,on the top photo the balance wheel looks like its been 're-formed' by someone with a toffee hammer


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

was listed as perfect order mint


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is a split balance this is perfectly normal and how it was made.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Roy. Was just striking me as weird looking never seen one or had a piece with one yet


----------

